# PVC hose holder for draining



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Makes it easier for me to siphon water out to the lawn...

(not visible, but there is a retainer disc with cut-out inside the top to keep the hose from slipping down)


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If the syphon is just stuffed I to the hose, what stops a kink or resistance in the hose from flooding the floor?


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Truly, only vigilance  . The 5/8 ID Eheim hose in the photo is a pretty tight fit.

Other ideas:
A barbed fitting that screws into the hose
A siphon hose that is much smaller in diameter / volume than the garden hose.

I've also put this holder in a bucket to catch potential overflow.


----------

